# Gray fox



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


>


I wondered who would catch that.

That that "Lure Tip" from Seldom. He normally doesn't give out many for very specific reasons.
Lennon's was my go to for fox as well.

It is starting to come back to me now! I can usually pick out the areas where Grays "should" be.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

LOL!
Back in the 70's Lennon's was my older cousin's favorite fox lure and his line bordered mine. I used Arnold's Fox #II and did every bit as well in numbers.

Golden Oldies!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I may not be the best trapper, but I know good advice when I see it! Lol. Thanks, I will be ordering that directly for the fall. The spot I have in mind is a fairly large woods that was logged a couple years ago lots of piles in there and it's very thick. Borders the ditch I trapped last year. I had a couple sets on the edges, but I didn't spend any time in the middle of it. Starting to wish it was October already! Lol


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

And that is one nice pile of fox btw!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Couple of golden nuggets in this thread if your reading sign!
Thanks guys

Wick
Caught it just can't top Freepops reply. They both cracked me up.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Got these pics off my trailcam i put over a den this spring .Occasionally when the kits got older and needed more food i would sit in my elevated stand and watch them .Greys seem to really like chipmunks and would come back with 2 or three in there mouths at once .They seem to be lousy rabbit hunters and would ignore them .


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Thirty:

That is some interesting information. Glad you shared that. I think that nothing can be better than personal observations. Back in the olden days (pre internet) most guys had to rely on their own observations. Now, some people tend to rely on others observations. Although we can find a ton of information out there, sometimes it is our own observations that can trigger something that will pay big rewards.

Thanks for the chipmunk information, I would have never known that one about the grays!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

You are exactly right Wick!!!
I've found throughout my years of experience that even when we have access to "those who say it to the greatest magnitude", *NOTHING, *absolutely *NOTHING* beats time spent in the field making personal observations!!! There is nothing at wrong with studying the writings and videos of "those who say it to the greatest magnitude" *BUT* it's deriving from their knowledge of the animal's *inherent nature that governs behavior* that holds the real value. That being said though, the real value will not be completely realized in catch success *UNLESS *it's applied correctly in *YOUR* *territory.*


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I really appreciate the gems of wisdom I get from you guys. Or anywhere I can really, but if I can't learn to apply it correctly on my trap line, it doesn't mean much. It's only a starting point for me. That being said, keep the gems coming!


----------

